# Add Stereo to my Mono BT Speaker



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2020)

Hey guys,

So awhile back my Family and I went to the Flea-Market in Mobile, Alabama to get some stuff for the backyard and I saw this IP-2085A Bluetooth Mono Speaker. I'm wondering if it's possible to Add Stereo to it. When I can I'll open it up and see what's what cause there are no Pictures of teardowns for this


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 15, 2020)

If there is one speaker, that is impossible (Stereo technically requires 2 speakers... for L and R signals). You may be able to send L and R signals to it, but not sure how that would work.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 15, 2020)

As pointed out above, if it does't have Left and Right speaker terminals, it's impossible. 
That said, some higher-end wireless speakers allow additional speakers to connect to the first speaker to allow for stereo sound.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2020)

I mean me my friend can look at the circuit board and figure it out. There is a headphone jack so I'll see and grab some speakers real quick  I forgot it doesn't so we'll taking it apart hopefully


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 15, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> If there is one speaker, that is impossible (Stereo technically requires 2 speakers... for L and R signals). You may be able to send L and R signals to it, but not sure how that would work.





TheLostSwede said:


> As pointed out above, if it does't have Left and Right speaker terminals, it's impossible.


These are always built from cheap off-the-shelf components, which makes me 666% sure there's stereo.

For example, here's Xiaomi mono speaker internals:

It uses an off-the-shelf *CSR8615* BT module.

As with most similar modules, you can spot the output. On the pic, from top-left, pins 2 and 3 are SPK_L+ and SPK_L- (with decoupling caps). Pins 4 and 5 are SPK_R+ and SPK_R-. While they are not wired and still require an op-amp for the second channel, it is still possible to make it stereo on cheap. Just a cheap $0.95 amp module from china and, few transformer wire jumpers, and 15-30 minutes with soldering iron will make it work.



rk3066 said:


> So awhile back my Family and I went to the Flea-Market in Mobile, Alabama to get some stuff for the backyard and I saw this IP-2085A Bluetooth Mono Speaker. I'm wondering if it's possible to Add Stereo to it. When I can I'll open it up and see what's what cause there are to Pictures of teardowns for this


Just open it up and make some pictures of the PCB. There should be an SMD module (yes, not IC but actual module). It'll stand out right away. Just make a pic, and if a bluetooth IC is covered with stickers, remove it and try to snap the IC code (I'm normally using a magnifying glass w/ my phone for easy macro pics, if I'm too lazy to break out my microscope).


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah I'll do that once and if he'll get to come by this way because now here in Daphne Alabama there have been two cases now with the virus


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 17, 2020)

Photos...
"I wanted to take off and show the other side of the PCB but











​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2020)

With a speaker like that, stereo output modifications will be a waste of time, money and effort. You should know though, while that is a mono output, the BT receiver is mixing both L+R together and outputting it to the lone speaker. While you're not getting true stereo, you are getting sound information from both channels.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 17, 2020)

rk3066 said:


> I wanted to take off and show the other side of the PCB but


There's already a placement pad for second speaker connector (right next to the first one). May be missing a few decoupling caps, but for that I need to see the other side.
The BT IC is also on that side, judging by antennae position. That QFP48 chip is just a generic micro to handle MP3 and SD card interface.
My bad.... A quick google search revealed that this QFP chip is actually a combo controller which combines everything, including BT, DAC, player and FM radio.
Pinout and reference schematic is also available:



DACL, DACR and DACVDD are the ones you are interested in (left, right and common).
Don't pay attention to different chip model markings, it's the same controller.



lexluthermiester said:


> With a speaker like that, stereo output modifications will be a waste of time, money and effort.


Anything that's "fun" is a waste of time, money, and effort. And if this "fun" brings a bit of education in the mix, then all of the above is irrelevant.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks guys ha. Was just a experiment of sorts I wanted to look into but I'll probably just buy a proper Stereo-type one. Just that Bass it gives out is crazy


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2020)

rk3066 said:


> Thanks guys ha. Was just a experiment of sorts I wanted to look into but I'll probably just buy a proper Stereo-type one. Just that Bass it gives out is crazy



If you want real Bass, you can look at Harman Kardon BT speakers.
However ofc the price will be much higher than your average BT speaker.

I have the Go+Play, 100 Watts.. Stereo.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2020)

rk3066 said:


> Thanks guys ha. Was just a experiment of sorts I wanted to look into but I'll probably just buy a proper Stereo-type one. Just that Bass it gives out is crazy



JBL Charge is also no slouch for smaller rooms or even outdoor. Bass is very decent also at higher volume.

But as always size matters and trickery is employed on these smaller speakers, such as an expanded frequency range for low tones (sending more audio over the low band eg bass). What you will never get with these speakers is 'tight' bass, which is really how it shines, by only being a bass channel for the lowest frequency range.

Bottom line, I would not overspend just because 'bass is better' on these small speakers. If you really like bass, you just gotta go big. Ten times more value for money, too.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's a good youtube channel with a guy that tests all kinds of BT speakers, you should listen with headphones.









						oluv's gadgets
					

i like testing and comparing things, also have a look at my site: http://www.oluvsgadgets.net/ if you want to hear some of my own music (made many years ago)...




					www.youtube.com


----------

